# Jpss paper cracking!



## fearalex (May 28, 2008)

Hi there:
I'm new in this t-shirt heat press business, I purchased jpss for lights paper from t-shirt supplies, after reading many posts here stating that it was the best paper so far, I've printed on 100% cotton and on 50/50 as well having the same results, the transfer CRACKS after stretching it even if it's very little stretching, and it even PEELS OFF!! after washing it it looks flaky and could be peeled by hand. I'm using a temp. of 380 f. and a medium to high pressure for about 30-35 secs. what am I doing wrong? I also used IronAll paper with much better feel results, only that the colors look very dull but i like the fact that you can hardly feel the paper or that plasticky feel.
thanks in advance for your help.
Alex


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

What printer and inks are you using? There was another thread very recently addressing this issue, have you read it?


----------



## fearalex (May 28, 2008)

I'm using Epson 1400 with Claria inks. no I havent read the other thread you're talking about perhaps you know when was it posted? 
On the same token.... i read about some people having great results with dye inks and jpss, reason why I thought it would be the same for me....but i guess that's not the case.


----------



## R1Lover (Jun 7, 2008)

are you stretching it when it's hot of the press? are you also peeling it hot off the press?


----------



## fearalex (May 28, 2008)

I've ran many tests, different times and temps, and I've also done that too(stretching it right off the heatpress) but I noticed it the first time untouched, for once, and then untouched after washig it the first time, with the same results,


----------



## R1Lover (Jun 7, 2008)

So what exactly do you mean by cracking?


----------



## fearalex (May 28, 2008)

after washing it, it looks flaky not just on the edges but all over, and like the paper is coming off the shirt. and you can see the white (shirt color) through the cracks


----------



## fearalex (May 28, 2008)

In fact i will take some pictures of it tonight and post them, it's very notorious.


----------



## R1Lover (Jun 7, 2008)

fearalex said:


> after washing it, it looks flaky not just on the edges but all over, and like the paper is coming off the shirt. and you can see the white (shirt color) through the cracks


hmmmm that's strange, the only time I can even get close to a crack is if I stretch the shirt really hard, but always when I let go it's perfectly normal again. I would be interested in seeing this.


----------



## fearalex (May 28, 2008)

I will take the pictures when I go home from work....


----------



## fearalex (May 28, 2008)

Here are two pictures so that you can have an idea.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

fearalex said:


> Here are two pictures so that you can have an idea.


I keep lookin g at this picture and I see the problem you are having. That transfer does not look like it was stretched hot. I should have need even dispersment of ink. It is jagged and cracking as you said. I have never seen this and i have done a lot of transfers. I think on Wednesday I will do some testing. By the way the shirt looks like a ribbed shirt. Is It?


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

That looks very odd......

Does look to be a ribbed shirt though..not sure that should be the cause of this though.

I am also using the 1400 with Claria inks and am not having this issue. Ran some today with no problem.

What settings are you using when pressing??


----------



## fearalex (May 28, 2008)

It's not a ribbed shirt, this one is actually 50/50 blend. I pressed it @ a medium-high pressure-196 c (384 fahrenheit) for about 25 secs. I will try the same settings with same paper but different printer and inks today..... maybe the paper is a fake? although it has the jetPro softstretch logo in light blue in the back.......don't know what to think.
I did try the same on a 100% cotton stretchy fitted t-shirt and let it dry...then stretched the fabric just enough to put it on and it cracked too while putting it on but then it didn't go back to perfectly normal, i can see the white through the cracks...I will post that photo tonight as well.


----------



## R1Lover (Jun 7, 2008)

That is very bad, I'm thinking something is up with the paper? cause in no way shape or form does that even look close to anything I have done with JPSS. 

Here is one that was done a while back and what normal JPSS looks like. This was taken very close and at an angle to try and get the detail too.


----------



## fearalex (May 28, 2008)

thanks I will appreciate it...... I bought the paper from Tshirtsupplies.com, it was at a very low price compared to the rest of the sites where I have checked....what makes me think it was a bad stack therefore the price....I just ordered some sample sheets from MilfordPhoto, hopefully it arrives soon and I can test it too.


----------



## R1Lover (Jun 7, 2008)

How many times have those been washed also? Are you hot peeling?


----------



## fearalex (May 28, 2008)

Washed only once, and the one in the picture yes, it was hot peeled...I've also done some and peeled not exactly cold but maybe warm and looks better only that when i put it on and the fabric stretches then it cracks again and won't go back to normal but shows the white underneath.


----------



## fearalex (May 28, 2008)

Ok here are two samples, one is after a cold peel(green) and hot peel(blue), after putting on the shirt, obviously it stretched a little, jut enough to put it on, the pictures are not really good but you can still see the detail(low battery on camera), no washes yet. You can see the cracks and the white through the cracks.


----------



## R1Lover (Jun 7, 2008)

What press are you using?
What temp?
How long?
What pressure?
What Ink?
What printer?

Just trying to cover everything


----------



## fearalex (May 28, 2008)

R1Lover said:


> What press are you using?
> What temp?
> How long?
> What pressure?
> ...


Press swingline 15x19
30 secs.
medium high pressure
claria inks
Epson 1400


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

That just looks wrong to me. I have never seen any transfer do that where it cracks away from the garment just from washing, Ive seen cracking along the "ribs" on opaques and even with JPSS when it is pulled cold, but even then it stays fully adhered to the garment. Your pictures make it look like it is sitting on top more like an opaque. I hope your samples from New Milford clear things up. If you want, PM me your address and I will send you one sheet of my stock, I have never had a problem with it, I would be interested to see how it came out.


----------



## fearalex (May 28, 2008)

great!! and you know what? what if I send you one of mine and see how it comes out on your end..... maybe it's something that I'm doing wrong.:confused


----------



## R1Lover (Jun 7, 2008)

fearalex said:


> Press swingline 15x19
> 30 secs.
> medium high pressure
> claria inks
> Epson 1400


I would have to say that your paper is bad, I have never seen anything like this. I would request replacement paper and try it out.


----------



## R1Lover (Jun 7, 2008)

If he is not willing to try that I would for you, just let me know.


----------



## schenk (Jul 16, 2007)

you are using 380 fahrenheit or celsius? perhaps its heating 380 celcius.


----------



## monkeymoon (Dec 8, 2007)

Just a thought, Is your press running hot?
Try 175 deg C for 30 seconds on a 100% cotton shirt at mediun to high pressure.


----------



## R1Lover (Jun 7, 2008)

monkeymoon said:


> Just a thought, Is your press running hot?
> Try 175 deg C for 30 seconds on a 100% cotton shirt at mediun to high pressure.


I thought maybe he was also mixing up f & c but 380 c= 700f... and I don't think they will heat that high. But you may be onto something here, for sure of you burn the JPSS it would probably crack like that.


----------



## fearalex (May 28, 2008)

It's actually 385 fahrenheit - 196 celsius
and I will try with different provider's paper maybe it's the paper that is bad and if so I will send it back.


----------



## mikelawry (Feb 25, 2008)

Im having the same issue and was going to start a thread when I saw this one. 

What press are you using? mighty
What temp? 375
How long? 30-35 sec
What pressure? med - hard
What Ink? inksupply.com heat press inks. 
What printer? espon c88

I also bought my paper from thirtsupplies.com. 

Im going to post my pics tonight. Im using Gildan 100% 6.0 heavy duty. I wash'd it once and it looks just like the pics posted here, HORRIBLE!


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

I sent fearalex 2 sheets of my JPSS that works fine. I should receive a sample of the bad paper (potentially) any day. The results should be interesting, stay tuned....


----------



## fearalex (May 28, 2008)

It's good to know I'm not the only one!! I sent a sample of my paper someone on this thread, and I got a sample from hers too which i will test tonight, so perhaps we can have a better clue of where the problem is coming from.


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

I have Fearalex paper in hand.

I am warming the press up now.

My stock of paper has a slightly lighter, fainter blue JPSS print on the back. the ink sides are identical.

My printer:Epson c88 with OEM ink
Press temp: 380
Pressure: heavy
Time 30Secs
Garment: Gildan 2000 100% cotton

I will edit this post with the results shortly... I plan to peel hot and stretch hot. Let it cool, stretch again and see what happens...

Ok, I pressed two of the same image, one with fearalex paper the other with mine, both came out perfect, hot stretch, then cold, attached is a closeup of fearalex image showing no flaking. I didnt trim so you can see the cut off of the poly window and it is clean.

Now we wait for a report on how my paper does in fearalex's environment.

Also for the record, it was sunny today, not humid as it had been all week. I got the paper in the mail at 4:30, opened the package at 5:00, it is now 5:58 and the test is complete.


----------



## fearalex (May 28, 2008)

If I don't touch it at all after taking it off the heatpress it looks ok, but the moment i stretch it to put it on, then it cracks....and also after washing it. What am I doing wrong? maybe I should wait a day...or 24hrs to wear it and wash it?


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

I just returned from outside, your transfer sat in the sun while I was outside (about 40 minutes), I just stretched and pulled it, and it is good as gold.

Now I wonder about your garments, because even your poly window is flaking, could your blanks have some sort of coating? I used a fresh Gildan 2000 blank for the test.


----------



## fearalex (May 28, 2008)

i don't believe they have any coating...it's a Russell Athletics 100% cotton


----------



## knifemaker3 (Sep 8, 2006)

Do you have an infrared temp gun? If so, try and see what temp your press is at. I think the response you had on checking temps is your next best bet to try.


----------



## mikelawry (Feb 25, 2008)

stuffnthingz said:


> I have Fearalex paper in hand.
> 
> I am warming the press up now.
> 
> ...


did you wash test? I used the same gildan. some differences in temp and time. I went 370-75 med-hard 35 sec. Rubbed, peeled, streched. after 1 wash, crack and peel. 

sounds like user error on my part so far. lower temp would stop it from adhiering.


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

Wash test is now done and the shirt looks just dandy, no cracking or flaking The pics I posted above is exactly what it looks like after the wash.

I strongly suspect not enough pressure, I have my press on max pressure for JPSS and laser transfer papers. So much so that requires two hands and me standing to close it and when it pops open it jumps.


----------



## anderson30 (Jun 19, 2010)

fearalex said:


> If I don't touch it at all after taking it off the heatpress it looks ok, but the moment i stretch it to put it on, then it cracks....and also after washing it. What am I doing wrong? maybe I should wait a day...or 24hrs to wear it and wash it?



Dont overstretch and lower the temp to 180 celsius. Press it at 20 secs only, hot peel it then do a minimal stretch. Lay it again in the heat press and put a parchment paper then press it for about 5 secs.


----------



## nornny (Aug 19, 2010)

is this issue got fixed? i had thesame porblem. should i do anderson30's instructions?


----------



## anderson30 (Jun 19, 2010)

The only thing that jpss crack after pressing is with 100% cotton. So right now we are using 50/50 cotton/polyester. 

another tip for a successful transfer is with regards to pressure and the temp of your machine.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 26, 2010)

im haveing this same problem. can anyone help. looks like the pepers not holding every where . what is the tmp for 50/50 jerzees???


----------



## Reyes (Dec 26, 2010)

I use pigment ink with jpss paper 375 for 30 second.


----------



## spoonh2b (Feb 7, 2012)

is this user error or is it the paper? cause im also looking to purchase some JPSS paper for tshirtsupplies.com and this thread is making me not want to purchase them.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

JPSS won't "crack" when applied correctly. What some people see as cracking is really the result of the inked polymer coating not getting between the knitting of the shirt. So when stretching or folding the shirt, the inner part of the knit, where no coating was ever applied, is exposed. It looks like a crack, but it's really from no color ever being there.

With JPSS you must press very, very heavy to get the polymer coating deep into the fabric. You may want to press twice to drive it down even more.

Because of the heavy pressures involved some people prefer not to use 100% cotton shirts, which can become damaged from this. You'll may want to stick with 50/50 blend.


----------

